# Mara X OPV discharge rerouting



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason11 said:


> Although I will get in the habit of topping up the filler tank last thing at night when emptying the drip tray from now!


 That OPV mod to return to tank... I bet that will sell like hot cakes if someone figures out a way to do it! In comparison, I empty the drip tray of the Elizabeth, half full, weekly usually after my backflush routine.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That OPV mod to return to tank... I bet that will sell like hot cakes if someone figures out a way to do it! In comparison, I empty the drip tray of the Elizabeth, half full, weekly usually after my backflush routine.


It definitely will. My drip tray is probably 3/4's full at night if I've made 4 x @18g shots.

As you know I've got an Osmio Zero so always got water to put in it but an OPV return pipe mod would save me money plus less water wastage.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I intend to mod mine when I get around to it...easier for me because I don't use a filter, so I can make the mod completely internal.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I intend to mod mine when I get around to it...easier for me because I don't use a filter, so I can make the mod completely internal.


Can't wait to see the results


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I intend to mod mine when I get around to it...easier for me because I don't use a filter, so I can make the mod completely internal.


 Promises, promises... 🙂

Seriously though - would love to follow your footsteps when you do that that mod, so please add me to the waiting room (in case you are waiting for a critical mass, I am sure you already have it with probably most Mara X owners).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Doram said:


> Promises, promises... 🙂
> 
> Seriously though - would love to follow your footsteps when you do that that mod, so please add me to the waiting room (in case you are waiting for a critical mass, I am sure you already have it with probably most Mara X owners).


 The problem is simply one of the bench clogged up with coffee machines, 2 reviews waiting to be completed, one part way through, the Sandbox and another not yet started, plus a prototype report to write up. As soon as it's all done...I do intend to do the mod for machines running without a filter. The only problem though, if someone does the mod and then wants to use a filter...they can't. It's the reason why I drew attention to it in my review, it was too late for Lelit to try and change. There is a solution where a filter can still be used, but that requires additional connectors and some e-bay parts and testing. It's also the solution I suggested Lelit explore..


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> The problem is simply one of the bench clogged up with coffee machines, 2 reviews waiting to be completed, one part way through, the Sandbox and another not yet started, plus a prototype report to write up. As soon as it's all done...I do intend to do the mod for machines running without a filter. The only problem though, if someone does the mod and then wants to use a filter...they can't. It's the reason why I drew attention to it in my review, it was too late for Lelit to try and change. There is a solution where a filter can still be used, but that requires additional connectors and some e-bay parts and testing. It's also the solution I suggested Lelit explore..


 haha, let us know if you need help getting your priorities right ;-).

As for the filter, my thinking is - if you care about the wasted water, you are probably feeding the machine with good water and don't mind losing the option to use the filter. This is me anyway.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Doram said:


> haha, let us know if you need help getting your priorities right ;-).
> 
> As for the filter, my thinking is - if you care about the wasted water, you are probably feeding the machine with good water and don't mind losing the option to use the filter. This is me anyway.


Now that makes more sense than a lot of stuff on here lately!


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

FWIW modding the OPV discharge and redirecting the hose back to the top of the water tank is easy enough, you just need to get a 6mm Y connector and replace the cross connector with that. What you're left with is the cross joiner and the OPV discharge hose. You then need to carefully make a dent at the top of the water tank to route the hose in, otherwise the top cover will have trouble closing by itself. Here's an album:


http://imgur.com/C8OqGmK


And this is the Y connector: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0087O4YC6

Hope it helps.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

disq said:


> FWIW modding the OPV discharge and redirecting the hose back to the top of the water tank is easy enough, you just need to get a 6mm Y connector and replace the cross connector with that. What you're left with is the cross joiner and the OPV discharge hose. You then need to carefully make a dent at the top of the water tank to route the hose in, otherwise the top cover will have trouble closing by itself. Here's an album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/C8OqGmK
> ...


 Very good! The only thing I'd do - I don't have a MaraX though - is to fit a brass Y connector. There has been cases where, maybe due to heat, eventually the connector split. Hence why Lelit has now changed them to brass where required.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

disq said:


> FWIW modding the OPV discharge and redirecting the hose back to the top of the water tank is easy enough, you just need to get a 6mm Y connector and replace the cross connector with that. What you're left with is the cross joiner and the OPV discharge hose. You then need to carefully make a dent at the top of the water tank to route the hose in, otherwise the top cover will have trouble closing by itself. Here's an album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/C8OqGmK
> ...


 Maybe it would be good to post (or move) this in the main Mara X thread, or even open a new thread for it where it would be easier to find and not get lost in a thread about warm-up time?

It would be good to show more clearly which of the four tubes that go into the current 4-way joint is the OPV discharge one (looking at the pictures in the link I couldn't figure which one it is. I assume one can see it with the lid off and machine in operation, but more detailed guidance would be helpful).

It would also be interesting to see if anyone comes up with a more elegant re-routing solution to the tank, and to hear from people who have done it how it holds and how much water it saves.

As @MediumRoastSteamsaid, I also immediately looked at brass connectors (like this one: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRASS-barbed-Hose-Y-Splitter-Joiner-Connector-Available-in-4-sizes/302640867070?var=601489110379). Also thought if a simple blanking cap could be used instead of replacing the 4-way with a 3-way connector: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silicone-Hose-End-Blanking-Caps-Silicon-Rubber-Cap-Off-Bung-Sizes-4mm-40mm/171995933957?hash=item280bc1ad05:g:90oAAOSwjDZYa-S0 (probably not as good a solution, but not sure).

Finally, it would be good to have a stamp of approval for this mod from someone who really knows the machine and can tell us if that is the best option or if there is a better solution (I am thinking of you, @DavecUK 🙂).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Doram said:


> Maybe it would be good to post (or move) this in the main Mara X thread, or even open a new thread for it where it would be easier to find and not get lost in a thread about warm-up time?
> 
> It would be good to show more clearly which of the four tubes that go into the current 4-way joint is the OPV discharge one (looking at the pictures in the link I couldn't figure which one it is. I assume one can see it with the lid off and machine in operation, but more detailed guidance would be helpful).
> 
> ...


 My solution was to bring the expansion valve outflow back to the outlet hose at the bottom of the tank and put one of these (using a t fitting) on the pipe leading to the filter. Thus preventing* the filter lifting* if used. In this way, no visible mods or pipes into the top of the tank are required. It was the solution I proposed to Lelit as the only reason it vents into the tray is to prevent the filter lifting and popping off the bottom.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Way-Valve-Sprung-Plastic-Barbed-Non-Return-Inline-Water-Air-Car-Gas-Liquid/251338340002?hash=item3a84eeb6a2:g:5xQAAOxyNExSMi3I

Below it a rough diagram showing the solution fixed to the filter attachment unit....as proposed to Lelit


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> My solution was to bring the expansion valve outflow back to the outlet hose at the bottom of the tank and put one of these (using a t fitting) on the pipe leading to the filter. Thus preventing* the filter lifting* if used. In this way, no visible mods or pipes into the top of the tank are required.


 Doing it at the bottom of the tank sounds by far a more elegant solution, which I would of course prefer. I have to admit that I don't exactly understand how to it, and would probably need to wait for some easy picture guide to follow.

About the one-way valve you linked to - is that only necessary to enable the in-tank filter to be used, or is it needed for any solution to bring back the expansion valve outflow from the tray to the the bottom of the tank?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Doram said:


> About the one-way valve you linked to - is that only necessary to enable the in-tank filter to be used, or is it needed for any solution to bring back the expansion valve outflow from the tray to the the bottom of the tank?


 The one way valve would only be needed if you intended to use a filter...you could always add it retrospectively if you decide to sell the machine.


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

Doram said:


> Maybe it would be good to post (or move) this in the main Mara X thread, or even open a new thread for it where it would be easier to find and not get lost in a thread about warm-up time?


 Yeah but as a first-time poster I didn't want to make a fuss about it given it already has flaws (plastic fitting recommendation) etc. (I also posted it previously to HB in the general Mara X thread)

Maybe, if possible, it would be wise to move all the OPV discharge rerouting talk to its separate thread, and not just my post? Not sure if it can be done though, if not, I can repost it as a separate thread.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

disq said:


> Yeah but as a first-time poster


 Welcome to the forum discq! Always great to have people like yourself, technically minded and willing to share aboard! 👍


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> The one way valve would only be needed if you intended to use a filter...you could always add it retrospectively if you decide to sell the machine.


 Great, thank you, exactly what I wanted to hear!

So all I need to do (if not using the filter) is:

1) Identify the OPV discharge hose out of the 4 hoses connected to the X connector;
2) Disconnect the 3 other hoses from the X connector and re-connect them to a 3-way Y connector; 
3) Connect the OPV discharge hose to... ? (still missing this bit. Any advise on where to connect it to and with what connector would be helpful!).

Is the above correct?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

disq said:


> Maybe, if possible, it would be wise to move all the OPV discharge rerouting talk to its separate thread, and not just my post? Not sure if it can be done though, if not, I can repost it as a separate thread.


 Can this be done @DavecUK / @The Systemic Kid (Move the discussion about re-routing the OPV discharge back to the tank on Mara X to the main thread (or a new thread, as it's developing in the wrong place here)?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Doram said:


> Great, thank you, exactly what I wanted to hear!
> 
> So all I need to do if not using the filter is:
> 
> ...


 Yes and for point 3, the pump feed hose is identified with an arrow, you T the expansion valve return into that at an appropriate point along its length. You may need a longer expansion valve discharge hose, or there might be enough length.









It's a screen shot from my internal tour video


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Yes and for point 3, the pump feed hose is identified with an arrow, you T the expansion valve return into that at an appropriate point along its length. You may need a longer expansion valve discharge hose, or there might be enough length.


 Fantastic, thank you so much!

Just to make sure I understand correctly, if connected with a T to the hose you marked (coming out of the pump, right, or is it going into the pump?) - this means the OPV discharge water is re-used, but it never gets back to the tank, is that correct or am I missing something (where is this hose going to)?

Finally, can you help identify which of the 4 hoses connected to the X is the OPV discharge?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The hose I marked is entering the pump, the other one leaving the pump would be at 9 bar+ pressure!! probably most of the expansion valve discharge will enter the pump causing very little to go back to the tank, or none.

I can't help you with the diagram because events have overtaken me at the moment and this roaster review needs doing. I requested some software changes to the MaraX, so will be opening mine up to replace the control box soon (waiting for it to arrive from Italy) and will take some detailed photos of it then. Before I install the control box, I want to see if I can read the code off it and work out how to reflash existing boxes.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Doram said:


> Fantastic, thank you so much!
> 
> Finally, can you help identify which of the 4 hoses connected to the X is the OPV discharge?
> 
> View attachment 47682


 @Doram - this is the OPV, and the hose connected to it is pointed with an arrow, at the top. Just follow that hose.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Huge thanks @DavecUKand @MediumRoastSteam, this is all extremely helpful!

I just hope other interested Mara X owners will be able to find this golden information hiding here, lol.


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this all!

Do you know how much water will be saved per shot? After I pull a shot the OPV valve shoots out old coffee coloured water. This isn't the water being re-routed? What water is being re-routed?

Does this mean there is very little point in doing this?

I don't really worry much about excess water since I have an RO system plumed in but it would make me feel better if there was a significant enough reduction of any excess waste.



DavecUK said:


> The hose I marked is entering the pump, the other one leaving the pump would be at 9 bar+ pressure!! probably most of the expansion valve discharge will enter the pump causing very little to go back to the tank, or none.
> 
> I can't help you with the diagram because events have overtaken me at the moment and this roaster review needs doing. I requested some software changes to the MaraX, so will be opening mine up to replace the control box soon (waiting for it to arrive from Italy) and will take some detailed photos of it then. Before I install the control box, I want to see if I can read the code off it and work out how to reflash existing boxes.


 Which software changes did you request?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

kico said:


> Do you know how much water will be saved per shot? After I pull a shot the OPV valve shoots out old coffee coloured water. This isn't the water being re-routed? What water is being re-routed?
> 
> Does this mean there is very little point in doing this?


 The water that can be reused is the excess water the pump pushes over the 9-11 bars that goes into the coffee, I think. If I remember correctly, the pump pushes 15 bars, so the difference is discharged and can be re-routed and re-used. It's not the dirty water you get from the bottom of the group after pulling a shot, lol.

How much will be saved and is this worth doing? Good questions! (I think Dave said not much, 20-30ml per shot maybe?). Anyone knows for sure?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Doram said:


> The water that can be reused is the excess water the pump pushes over the 9-11 bars that goes into the coffee, I think. If I remember correctly, the pump pushes 15 bars, so the difference is discharged and can be re-routed and re-used. It's not the dirty water you get from the bottom of the group after pulling a shot, lol.
> 
> How much will be saved and is this worth doing? Good questions! (I think Dave said not much, 20-30ml per shot maybe?). Anyone knows for sure?


 I'm pretty certain they re-route the dirty water at costa / starbucks as it makes no difference on their end result. If anything, it adds more of a fuller burnt flavour 😂

40-60ml saved for a double shot doesn't actually seem like much but I may consider it.
It would certainly recommend getting a RO filter plumed in if you can! Seems cheaper than the other RO option suggested on here.


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

I measured it right after I did the mod about two weeks ago, according to my records back then, 85ml of water was reclaimed in my 38.6g (~49 seconds) shot.


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

disq said:


> I measured it right after I did the mod about two weeks ago, according to my records back then, 85ml of water was reclaimed in my 38.6g (~49 seconds) shot.


 That is a reasonable amount!

Why on earth wouldn't Lelit do this as standard with the MaraX? With the whole save the planet push going on...

I'm guessing doing this = kissing my warranty bye bye?

If that's the case I'll wait 18 months or so.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

kico said:


> I'm pretty certain they re-route the dirty water at costa / starbucks as it makes no difference on their end result. If anything, it adds more of a fuller burnt flavour 😂


 lol, I'm sure it contributes to a very special flavour profile.



kico said:


> 40-60ml saved for a double shot doesn't actually seem like much but I may consider it.
> It would certainly recommend getting a RO filter plumed in if you can! Seems cheaper than the other RO option suggested on here.





disq said:


> I measured it right after I did the mod about two weeks ago, according to my records back then, 85ml of water was reclaimed in my 38.6g (~49 seconds) shot.


 Might not sound much, but it seems more than the water that goes into the coffee. I use bottled water (for now), so might be more significant for me. In addition, saving water is only one aspect of the mod. The second is that less water goes into the tray, so less emptying needed - again small but nice improvement.
wouldn't go crazy over this issue, but the mod sounds like a very easy and simple thing to do, so I will probably try to do it.


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

Doram said:


> Might not sound much, but it seems more than the water that goes into the coffee. I use bottled water (for now), so might be more significant for me. In addition, saving water is only one aspect of the mod. The second is that less water goes into the tray, so less emptying needed - again small but nice improvement.
> wouldn't go crazy over this issue, but the mod sounds like a very easy and simple thing to do, so I will probably try to do it.


 Exactly, it's a lot and it's noticably fewer refills in the tank as well as fewer emptying of the drip tray. (edit: less vs fewer)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

kico said:


> That is a reasonable amount!
> 
> Why on earth wouldn't Lelit do this as standard with the MaraX? With the whole save the planet push going on...
> 
> ...


 A reversible option, and non-destructive would be, if you have space under the machine, is to route the hose not back to the tank, but underneath the machine and that going into a bottle that you can then tip it back into the tank at the end of the day for example - if water saving is important to you. It is for me, because I distil and remineralise my water, and, it takes me 6 hours to distil 3 litres... Price wise, it works out the same than buying bottled water, but at least I know I am not contributing to landfill AND know exactly what goes inside my water. 🙂


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Certainly does make sense!

Would it affect the warranty?

My marax is about 15cm from the sink and I always rinse out the drip tray at the end of the day. I also have a long tube extended RO tap so I don't even need to take the water tank out to refill it (takes about 20 seconds).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

kico said:


> Certainly does make sense!
> 
> Would it affect the warranty?
> 
> My marax is about 15cm from the sink and I always rinse out the drip tray at the end of the day. I also have a long tube extended RO tap so I don't even need to take the water tank out to refill it (takes about 20 seconds).


 It would affect warranty, of course. But if you can revert it without leaving any traces, should you need to make a claim...


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> A reversible option, and non-destructive would be, if you have space under the machine, is to route the hose not back to the tank, but underneath the machine and that going into a bottle that you can then tip it back into the tank at the end of the day for example - if water saving is important to you. It is for me, because I distil and remineralise my water, and, it takes me 6 hours to distil 3 litres... Price wise, it works out the same than buying bottled water, but at least I know I am not contributing to landfill AND know exactly what goes inside my water. 🙂


 The water bottle idea is great!


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

Ever noticed the subtle "leak" into the drip tray when you're pulling a shot with the Mara X? That's mostly(?) caused by the OPV (over pressure valve) regulating water pressure by wasting it through the drip tray, leading to frequent filling of the tray and wasting precious (and sometimes expensive) unused water. It's possible to reroute it back to the water tank (or to an external receptacle of sorts) with just minor (possibly warranty voiding?) modification.

This was recently talked about in the thread below, but it would be best to get a specific thread going for this.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55360-my-marax-warm-up-time-findings/?do=embed

*How much water does it save?*

I measured it right after I did the mod about two weeks ago, according to my records back then, 85ml of water was reclaimed in my 38.6g (~49 seconds) shot.

*What do I need?*

A 6mm Y-connector, brass one is recommended in this post but I've used this plastic one, I'm going to replace it later.

Here's the gist of it. You start with this junction here:









These three hoses are all connected to each other and they discharge into the drip tray using the fourth one. It's simply a matter of replacing this connector with a 3-way (Y-connector) thereby eliminating the OPV discharge hose from the connection. Then it looks like this (I replaced it with a plastic Y-connector, but I'm told brass would be better and more durable)









And you're left with this, to do with how you please:









The obvious solution is the reroute it (the hose is long enough) back into the water tank, but if you don't trim some of the water tank housing (careful, you don't want to crack it) it's not possible to close the cover completely. Anyway once you trim the edge it looks something like this:









Of course if you take the tank out to fill it, you now have this hose to deal with. But water in the tank will last longer, and you'll need to empy the drip tray less frequently.


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

Just posted a new thread here about the discharge mod:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55705-mara-x-opv-discharge-rerouting/?do=embed


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

How did you make a smooth cut in the plastic water tank?

Sorry - my diy goes as far as a pair of scissors / screwdriver set would allow. 😄


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

kico said:


> How did you make a smooth cut in the plastic water tank?


 By shaving away tiny (and sometimes not so tiny) bits using a sharp modeling knife.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

dremel or melt would be better


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

kico said:


> How did you make a smooth cut in the plastic water tank?


 I am going to try the solution suggested by @DavecUK, which seems more elegant and doesn't require to cut the water tank. Instead, Dave suggested to connect the OPV discharge hose with a T connector to the hose that goes to the pump, as seen in the photo below.

I ordered a 3-way Y 6mm connection and a 3-way 6mm T connection to do the mod, both brass and from the same eBay Shop:

Y connector - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRASS-barbed-Hose-Y-Splitter-Joiner-Connector-Available-in-4-sizes/302640867070?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=601489110379&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

T connector - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLID-BRASS-barbed-Hose-T-splitter-joiner-connector-Available-in-6-sizes/301942646786?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=600744504401&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

DaveC also suggested adding a one-way (no return) valve on the hose between the T connection and the tank. If I understand correctly, this is to make sure that the discharge water will only go to the pump and not back to into the tank, in order to stop the pressure of the OPV discharge from pushing up the in-tank filter (Please correct me if I got this wrong). This valve is optional and is not necessary if no in-tank filter is used. This is the no-return valve: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Way-Valve-Sprung-Plastic-Barbed-Non-Return-Inline-Water-Air-Car-Gas-Liquid/251338340002?hash=item3a84eeb6a2:g:5xQAAOxyNExSMi3I

If anyone has tried it and has any experience to share, I would love to hear it before I wreck my machine, lol.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I did my best to merge all this stuff to one thread, from the temp one. It's messy but it's the best I could do this time round. I'll do better next time...would have been easier if a second thread had not be started as I would have just split it..but hey ho.

Dave


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I did my best to merge all this stuff to one thread, from the temp one. It's messy but it's the best I could do this time round. I'll do better next time...would have been easier if a second thread had not be started as I would have just split it..but hey ho.


 Thanks, I will behave better next time!  I can't seem to be able to edit the previous posts though, will be confusing for new readers. I was going to remove the link to the other thread and add a preface of sorts to my long post.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't worry we were lucky it didn't all go. fortunately I had enough sense to split it first...

I will be practising before I use merge again....I can see why some functions were removed from the mod panel. however we got there in the end but next time you guys need to give me the time to deal with it 🤣


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

disq said:


> Thanks, I will behave better next time!  I can't seem to be able to edit the previous posts though, will be confusing for new readers. I was going to remove the link to the other thread and add a preface of sorts to my long post.


 Yep, came out a bit chaotic, lol.

When I get the parts and if I am successful, I will try to put it all together in an organised way and maybe a new, clean thread. One organised post with all the info together is all it needs for those who wants to have a go at this mod. But for now, anyone who is willing to put a little effort can gather it all from this thread. It's only 2 pages, and it is better than what we had yesterday (lol again).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Doram said:


> I am going to try the solution suggested by @DavecUK, which seems more elegant and doesn't require to cut the water tank. Instead, Dave suggested to connect the OPV discharge hose with a T connector to the hose that goes to the pump, as seen in the photo below.
> 
> I ordered a 3-way Y 6mm connection and a 3-way 6mm T connection to do the mod, both brass and from the same eBay Shop:
> 
> ...


 You'll need some silicone hose too!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clear-Silicone-Tubing-Hose-Pipe-Pond-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Air-Pump-AFS-Tube-FDA/130771449103?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=430096423714&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

disq said:


> Thanks, I will behave better next time!  I can't seem to be able to edit the previous posts though, will be confusing for new readers. I was going to remove the link to the other thread and add a preface of sorts to my long post.


 That's what I call "an introduction and a half!" - Once again, welcome! 👍


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You'll need some silicone hose too!


 Possibly.

Do you know for certain (or very likely) that the existing hose will not reach, or are you saying to get some just in case? I was thinking to have a look inside before ordering extra tubing (plus I can borrow the tube from the loop inside the water tank if needed, because it is currently not doing anything as I don't use the in-tank filter).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Doram said:


> (plus I can borrow the tube from the loop inside the water tank if needed, because it is currently not doing anything as I don't use the in-tank filter).


 Great idea. Just make sure it's 5mm ID (so it fits the 6mm fitting you bought).

the only reason I suggest you buy the hose is that, should you wish to revert it all, for whichever reason, you can. If the one in the tank doesn't fit, you could cut the silicone hose where you'll be adding the T fitting. But then again, you can't revert it to the original if you want it to.

Alternatively... If you wish to revert to the original configuration... You can always buy a new hose then - but it won't be the "original" hose. Minor detail. 🤣. 👍


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> the only reason I suggest you buy the hose is that, should you wish to revert it all, for whichever reason, you can. If the one in the tank doesn't fit, you could cut the silicone hose where you'll be adding the T fitting. But then again, you can't revert it to the original if you want it to.
> 
> Alternatively... If you wish to revert to the original configuration... You can always buy a new hose then - but it won't be the "original" hose. Minor detail. 🤣. 👍


 Yes, I plan to go slowly, check everything fits and make sure I can go back if needed. I would like to do it, but under no pressure to rush anything. All a bit of fun. 🙂


----------

